# Qu'est ce que "Copies" dans "A propos de ce Mac" ?



## garnierobin (22 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai fait une récupération Time Machine il y a deux mois environ (après avoir fait une partition Boot Camp) et depuis la répartition de mon disque dur dans "Informations Systèmes" est étrange.

Regardez cette capture d'écran

1 - Qu'est ce que la partie "copies" ?
2 - Le dossier iTunes Media fait 36GB et non 2,44GB.
3 - J'ai déplacé 135GB de vidéos sur un disque dur externe et la barre n'est pas descendue 2 jours après ...

Que se passe t-il ?

Merci d'avance !

garnierobin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

Ce n'est qu'après avoir publier ce topic que j'ai vu celui ci...

J'ai alors fait les manoeuvres indiquées dans le dernier message, mais ça ne change pas grand chose : nouvelle capture d'écran.


----------



## macomaniac (28 Mai 2013)

Salut *garnierobin*.

[Tu ne parais pas avoir posté dans le bon forum. Ton problème ne relève pas de la *customisation*, mais des *Informations-Système*, et donc relève de la rubrique *Mac OS X*. En espérant qu'un 'Modo' passe par là pour déplacer ton message à l'endroit où il peut mieux attirer l'attention des 'spécialistes' et obtenir des réponses avisées...]


Comme tes lectures ont dû te permettre de t'en rendre compte, lorsque les '_Informations-Système_' indexent à la rubrique '*COPIES*' un ensemble de données volumineuses, c'est lié à «TimeMachine». Si le logiciel est activé en permanence en effet, alors même que le DDE sur lequel il devrait écrire ses sauvegardes-système n'est pas branché pendant toute une période, alors «TimeMachine» effectue ses sauvegardes '*en local* ', càd. sur ton DDI, et cela a vite fait de constituer des données volumineuses! C'est ce bloc que les '_Informations-Système_' indexent à la rubrique '*COPIES*'.

La meilleure solution pour toi est de rebrancher le DDE dédié aux sauvegardes «TimeMachine», d'en laisser effectuer un cycle complet (ce qui va supprimer les données stockées '*en local*' sur ton DDI) et de désactiver ensuite «TimeMachine» pour que les 'sauvegardes en local' ne continuent pas de s'effectuer. Ce que je présume tu as fait.

&#63743;​
Il semble néanmoins que tu te poses toujours des questions à la suite de la nouvelle indexation par les '_Informations-Système_' de l'occupation de ton DDI. La rubrique '_Autre_' semblant englober un nombre démesuré de données. Il est quand même bon de savoir que cette rubrique '_Autre_' ne désigne pas un '*Défini*', mais un '*Indéfini*' : '_Autre_' est tout ce qui n'est pas défini, justement, comme relevant des Catégories : Texte, Image, Vidéo, Musique (principalement), ce en tant qu'items relevant eux-mêmes des Dossiers-Système de classement : «_Documents_», «_Images_», «_Vidéos_», «_Musique_». Les items en 'balade' hors de ces 'Dossiers' d'identification sont susceptibles d'être reconnus comme '_Autres_', sans compter tous les '_Éléments-Système_' (comme les '_Bibliothèques_'). Comme tu peux voir, '_Autre_' est le 'fourre-tout des indéfinis', relativement à une classification «*topique*» et non pas «*logique*» des 'Définis'.

Si tu me suis toujours D), tu as compris que le graphique des '_Informations-Système_' ne peut que signaler une sur-occupation du disque par des items dont la nature demeure *in-définie*.


Par conséquent, je te conseille de recourir aux 2 outils suivants (gratuits tous les deux) :

- a) *Onyx*. Choisis la version adaptée, télécharge-là et installe-là. Une fois l'application lancée, qui peut servir à de nombreuses autres tâches de maintenance de l'OS, va relativement au problème d'indexation qui te tracasse à ce tableau dans la GUI du logiciel :





Tu vas au menu '_Automation_' d'«Onyx», et tu demandes spécifiquement la _Reconstruction_ de l'_Index de Spotlight_. Tu peux espérer par là une mise à jour des Informations-Système de ton Mac. Recours à cette fonction, chaque fois que tu as opéré des remaniements substantiels dans l'occupation de ton DDI, et que tu veux te faire une image '_Maison_' du résultat.

&#63743;​
- b) *Disk Inventory X*. Ce logiciel peut scanner ton disque et te proposer une représentation graphique de son occupation juxtaposant la disposition '_Topique_' (par emplacements) et la disposition '_Logique_' (par catégories), ce conformément à 2 options : '_Globale_' (le disque entier) et '_Locale_' (un dossier choisi). Voici les visuels illustrant la man&#339;uvre :




Mon disque étant partitionné en un volume-système et un volume-données, «Disk Inventory X» me donne d'entrée le choix du '_Volume_' à indexer avec les 2 options : '_Globale_' (le disque entier) = '*Open Volume*' et '_Locale_' (un dossier choisi) = '*Select Folder*'.


Visuel maintenant correspondant à l'indexation de mon '_Volume-Système_' :




​
J'ai de quoi me faire une idée de ce qui pèse plus ou moins sur le disque, les colonnes listant les items (en mode _Topique_ vs _Logique_) par *ordre décroissant de poids*.


Enfin, visuel correspondant à l'indexation d'un '_Dossier choisi_' [j'ai choisi le dossier «Developer», en me mettant imaginairement dans la peau d'un utilisateur qui aurait tenu le raisonnement suivant : je sais que la bibliothèque d'outils-programme «Xcode» s'installait sur Mac OS X dans un dossier autonome intitulé «Developer» jusqu'à «Mac OS Snow Léopard», avant de devenir un '_Standelone_' compris dans le dossier classique des '_Applications_' sous «Mac OS (Mountain) Lion» sous le nom spécifique de «Xcode». Comment donc se fait-il que, sous «Mac OS Mountain Lion 10.8.3», je retrouve un dossier «Developer» hors '_Applications_', comme si j'étais encore sous «Snow Léopard»? Au lieu de me précipiter pour en faire un problème à soumettre  l'attention publique sur un forum de «MacGeneration» , je lance plutôt l'indexation de dossier de «Disk Inventory X», et je vois s'afficher les informations '_topico-logiques_' suivantes] :




[J'ai aussitôt la solution de mon pseudo-rébus : ce sont simplement certaines blibliothèques de ressources du logiciel de compilation «*Qt*» qui sont venues se rassembler dans un dossier «Developer» dont le nom est un _faux-ami_ du dossier incluant «Xcode» présent sous «Snow Léopard», étant donné qu'«Xcode» est bien présent comme '_Standalone_' dans les '_Applications_' de mon OS «Mountain Lion». Vraisemblablement parce que «Qt» exploite les ressources de «Xcode». M'apercevant qu'il n'y a là qu'une simple *question nominale*, je choisis _illico_ de me désintéresser de l'affaire ]


L'indexation des dossiers dont le poids a frappé éventuellement ton attention à la suite de l'indexation du disque peut te permettre de façon plus pointue de vérifier s'il s'agit de données _indispensables_ ou _dispensables_ (*Warning!* - ne va surtout pas t'imaginer que des dossiers, normalement invisibles, mais rendus visibles par «Disk Inventory X, seraient '*dispensables*' parce qu'apparemment '*sans emploi*' dans ton usage quotiden du Mac, genre : «*etc*», «*var*», «*usr*» «*private*» et j'en passe. Supprimer ces dossiers sous prétexte de regagner de la place équivaudrait à ficher en l'air l'OS. Donc il vaut mieux faire un usage judicieux de sa *faculté de raisonner* afin de tirer des *conséquences* du spectacle _effrayant_ d'une indexation-disque). 

[Les _Stoïciens_ ne se privaient pas de dire : «Ce ne sont pas les événements qui troublent l'esprit des hommes, mais l'interprétation qu'ils donnent de ces événements» - à croire que le sieur _Épictète_ en avait plus qu'assez d'être appelé à faire de la _maintenance_ du '_Système-Logique_' de l'esprit des patriciens romains, de même que ce pauvre _Sénèque_ au vu des résultats de son mauvais élève _Néron_... ]

&#63743;​


----------



## garnierobin (28 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir !

_Oui ! J'ai remarqué que je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit --" ! Je ne voulait pas le mettre ici en vérité, mais je me suis trompé ! C'est comme : est il possible de supprimer un sujet que l'on a créé soit même ?_

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse plus que complète !

Je n'ai pas tout tout compris aux explications :rallyes:  mais j'ai pu suivre les manipulations sans problème ! 

Concernant *Onyx*, je fais régulièrement 'Automation' (mais en cochant toutes les cases). Après un redémarrage, la répartition à légèrement changer : Capture d'écran. Que peux t-on en tirer ?

_Oui, en ce moment j'ai quelques soucis avec la Time Capsule sur laquelle je fais mes sauvegardes Time Machine (je ne comprend pas toutes ses fonctions alors je fais des essais, et là, elle a décidé de bouder ... j'espère pour pas trop longtemps )._

Concernant *Disk Inventory X*, j'ai appris beaucoup de choses : j'ai trop de films et trop de photos --", des logiciels que je n'utilise que très rarement prennent beaucoup de place ! Je vais pouvoir faire du tri (sans détruire mon système bien sur ). A ce que j'ai pu voir, il n'y a pas de fichiers "intrus", je suis bien responsable de cette surcharge. J'ai cependant un dossier nommé _sleepimage_ qui fait 4 GB (Macintosh HD/private/var/vm) !!! Qu'est ce que le dossier _Private_ ? Autre question : j'ai un dossier Spotify qui pèse 1,2 GB alors que je n'ai plus l'app Spotify depuis longtemps ... !? Je n'utilise pas la corbeille pour supprimer des apps, mais AppCleaner.

Maintenant, concernant le problème initial, la question est la suivante : pourquoi l'indexation n'est pas correcte ? Je veux dire qu'il affiche place ma musique et mes photos dans "autres" ...

Merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## macomaniac (29 Mai 2013)

Salut *garnierobin*.

La '_sleepimage_' est un clone du contenu de la RAM généré à l'emplacement _Macintosh HD/private/var/vm_ par la fonction '_Safe Sleep_' ['_Hibernation_'] sous Mac OS X à partir de 2005 sur les _PowerBooks_. Son volume est approximativement celui de la RAM du Mac, donc &#8771; 4 Go pour RAM = 4 Go, &#8771; 8 Go pour RAM = 8 Go etc.

Cette fonction de sécurité a été introduite '_okazou_' un Mac portable (càd. pas branché sur secteur en permanence) tomberait en insuffisance de batterie (entre 0 et 20%). Son caractère *dispensable* ou *indispensable* a donné matière à des controverses qui sont une vraie '_prise de tête_' - si tu me passes l'expression. Permets-moi de ne pas ré-ouvrir le sujet ici! 

Si pour toutes sortes de raisons (mûries ou précipitées) tu voulais te débarrasser de la '_sleepimage_' qui occupe, reconnaissons-le, une place substantielle sur un DDI, sache qu'il ne suffit pas de 'benner' le fichier en question _une fois_, car la fonction '_Safe Sleep_' va le re-créer au re-démarrage du Mac si ses réglages par défaut n'ont pas été modifiés afin que le '_Mode Hibernation_' ne soit neutralisé.

Donc à supposer un _quidam_ fermement décidé (pour de _bonnes_ ou de _mauvaises_ raisons) à se *dispenser* de la _sleepimage_, il lui faut utiliser le «Terminal» (qu'il trouve dans les _Applications/Utilitaires_). Une fois ouverte une fenêtre-bash dudit «Terminal», copier-coller la commande suivante dans la fenêtre :


```
sudo rm /private/var/vm/sleepimage
```

suivi de '_Retour-Chariot_' (presser touche &#8617; tout à droite du clavier). Un mot-de-passe administrateur est demandé ('_Password_') pour actionner cette commande '_Root_', qu'il s'agit de taper _à l'aveugle_ à la suite de '_Password_' dans la fenêtre-bash, suivi encore de '_Retour-Chariot_'. Et hop! disparue la '_sleepimage_' de /_Private/var/vm_ - _une fois_ (lol)

Afin de verrouiller cette situation, de manière à ce que la fonction '_Safe Sleep_' ne recrée pas la '_sleepimage_' au prochain redémarrage du Mac, il faut encore passer une commande. Le susdit _quidam_ peut d'abord s'amuser à copier-coller ce qui suit :


```
pmset -g | grep hibernatemode
```

+ _Retour-Chariot_ de manière à demande au «Terminal» d'afficher l'option par défaut de l'_Hibernation_ sur son Mac, ce qui devrait logiquement produire l'affichage :


```
hibernatemode        3
```

càd. précisément l'option re-créatrice de '_sleepimage_' dont le susdit _quidam_ souhaite se débarrasser de façon durable. Copier-coller alors la commande suivante :


```
sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0
```

_Retour-Chariot_. Normalement, comme les droits '_Root_' ont été activés précédemment, aucune nouvelle demande de '_Password_' ne devrait ré-intervenir, mais si c'était le cas, le re-taper à l'aveugle comme ci-dessus + _Retour-Chariot_ afin de rentrer la commande en mode '_sudo_' (= '_Super-Administrateur-Système_').

En refaisant alors un copier-coller de :


```
pmset -g | grep hibernatemode
```

+ _Retour-Chariot_ demandant au «Terminal» d'afficher le mode par défaut de l'_Hibernation_, le retour d'affichage devrait logiquement être :


```
hibernatemode        0
```

auquel cas plus de re-création de '_sleepimage_' au re-démarrage du Mac. Si le susdit '_quidam_' souhaitait se raviser (par un '_retournement de raisons_' ) et réactiver la création de la '_sleepimage_', il suffirait de ré-ouvrir une fenêtre-bash du «Terminal», de copier-coller :


```
sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 3
```

+ _Retour-Chariot_, demande de '_Password_', frappe à l'aveugle du mot de passe admin + _Retour-Chariot_ et alors la vérification par la commande :


```
pmset -g | grep hibernatemode
```

+ _Retour-Chariot_ devrait afficher le nouveau réglage par défaut :


```
hibernatemode        3
```

confirmant que la '_sleepimage_' sera bien recréée au prochain re-démarrage du Mac.


Quoi qu'il en soit des options regardant la '_sleepimage_' (= _prise-de-tête_ je te rappelle), surtout ne touche à rien d'autre concernant tous les dossiers que normalement tu ne vois pas sur ton Mac (type : *private*, *var*, *etc*...) : ce sont des dossiers-système nécessaires à l'architecture de l'OS, et les supprimer ou modifier ne peut conduire qu'au plantage pur et simple.

Concentre-toi plutôt sur la gestion des données qui 'dépendent de toi' (documents perso. déplaçables sur des DDE et applications farfelues désinstallables au vu de leur total inemploi sur le moyen terme).


----------



## garnierobin (29 Mai 2013)

Ah !!! Merci beaucoup pour l'information 
Non non, je ne supprimerais surtout pas ce dossier (il m'est fort utile !!) et désolé pour la réponse encore une fois très complète qui n'est par conséquent pas très utile ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2013)

Tu es vraiment très bon macomaniac .


----------

